# Clippers sign Walter McCarty



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

http://www.nba.com/clippers/news/mccarty_050929.html



> “Walter is an experienced player who brings toughness and a defensive presence to our team,” stated Baylor. “He’s a good shooter who plays hard at both ends of the court.”


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

I guess this is a decent signing because he can shoot. Can maybe play some back-up 3 at times. But they need another C in my opinon.


----------



## Botchla (Sep 29, 2005)

Wow, now seems like are full roster is done. I dont know how he is going to get anytime , unless maybe if someone gets injured.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

I like the move. He is a solid back up 3.


----------



## Botchla (Sep 29, 2005)

u think he can the 4 or 5?


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Botchla said:


> u think he can the 4 or 5?



I believe he is a 3/4.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Damn you Clippers and your good depth.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Botchla said:


> u think he can the 4 or 5?


He can play 4, but he's a horrible rebounder, so you'd rather him play 3. Plus, at the 4, he loses most of his perimeter defensive skills when he gets posted up. 5, same thing but even more to the extreme.


----------



## Botchla (Sep 29, 2005)

i wonder if this signing gonna take anytime away from singleton or wilcox, if not it seems he is gonna be on the bench for the most part.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Botchla said:


> i wonder if this signing gonna take anytime away from singleton or wilcox, if not it seems he is gonna be on the bench for the most part.



I don't know it might even take some time away from Korolev. I guess it all depends on how Dunleavy views each player.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

I like picking him up a hell of a lot more than when I heard we were trying to sign Scott Padgett.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

I dont especially like the deal. At THIS point and time its ok. However, I would have preferred mikki moore, who could play 3 positions than this guy. I thought that the reason we didnt get mikki was because of money. Why pay someone the minimum for his year which is around 1 million i think if he was going to be the 5th big man, and have tons of DNP's. Mccarty im guessing would be MORE expensive than moore in that is been in the league longer. So unless they are going to give singleton and yarik no playing time, and take away Q ross's minutes as well (by playing walta at the 3), i dont know why we pay this guy and not mikki. Yes, hes a better defender, yes a better shooter....but were talking about a guy that might get a lot of DNP's. So to pay around 1million or a little over for that might be a bit much.....again...unless dunleavvy has no plans for yarik or singleton this year, which could be the case.

Anyway, instead of a PF/SF like singleton is, i would have preferred a C/PF. However, at his height, i suppose he could be the "5th big" that the clippers needed. No matter who in the front court gets injured, Brand, Z, Kaman, and Wilcox are all experienced at Center, so mccarthy might never have to play C.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

I like it. I don't believe it will change much, but I like it.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Waltaaaaaaaaaaa i got his Boston Celtics jersey! but i woulda been happier with Matt Barnes :dead:


----------



## sertorius (Sep 24, 2005)

Actually, this is a tough call for me. I think I would have rather have Mikki Moore back too, if for no other reason because I loved his ferocity (that constant glare, and how expressive he was after a dunk), but also because he was already familiar with Mike Dunleavy's system, and he seemed like a good bench guy, always getting up quick to clap for, or high-five the rest of the team. The other thing that bothers me a bit about this deal is that I was really looking forward to seeing Singleton get some minutes, and I just don't see how this is gonna work out now, there's a glut at SF. The good news though, is that he is a veteran, can shoot, and (with no knowledge to back this up mind you) he seems like a good locker-room guy who might be able to temper whatever Cassell and Mobley bring.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

good info from the boston board:

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?p=2649238#post2649238


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

arenas809 said:


> I like picking him up a hell of a lot more than when I heard we were trying to sign Scott Padgett.


It's funny you should mention Padgett, because that's who I usually compare McCarty's game to.

Or Garrity, I guess. A combo forward who does everything poorly except shoot threes, which he's just slightly above average.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

This is a great signing. What was one of our biggest weaknesses last year? 3 pt shooting. Also we get a seasoned veteran that will help ease Korolev into the NBA. Korolev is not ready to play meaningful minutes in the NBA yet. There is no need to rush him into the rotation. We had no depth at the 3 spot. Now we look pretty solid at every position. Good job Elgin and you know its tough for me to say that.


----------



## 14HipClip (Aug 29, 2005)

Clip Fans..
U gotta luv this deal..
Y complain about adding a vet body with some skills at the defensive side and can pop the three?
Waltaaaa can defend the likes of a Garnett, Duncan.. Brand can't use all 6 fouls when he plays them... so this is an awesome addition.

The roster is filling out well.. this just means that Korolev will probably be in Austin for some time as will DEwing.

wow.
The depth is shaping up well...
:clap:


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

14HipClip said:


> Clip Fans..
> U gotta luv this deal..
> Y complain about adding a vet body with some skills at the defensive side and can pop the three?
> Waltaaaa can defend the likes of a Garnett, Duncan.. Brand can't use all 6 fouls when he plays them... so this is an awesome addition.
> ...


No doubt. It can only help us and there is absolutely zero risk. Waltaaaaaaa!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

sertorius said:


> Actually, this is a tough call for me. I think I would have rather have Mikki Moore back too, if for no other reason because I loved his ferocity (that constant glare, and how expressive he was after a dunk), but also because he was already familiar with Mike Dunleavy's system, and he seemed like a good bench guy, always getting up quick to clap for, or high-five the rest of the team. The other thing that bothers me a bit about this deal is that I was really looking forward to seeing Singleton get some minutes, and I just don't see how this is gonna work out now, there's a glut at SF. The good news though, is that he is a veteran, can shoot, and (with no knowledge to back this up mind you) he seems like a good locker-room guy who might be able to temper whatever Cassell and Mobley bring.



Same Here, I really like Mikki. The guy wasn't the most productive player. But when he came out there he had a passion about his style. I liked watching him. This isn't a bad signing, but I just wonder if letting Mikki who desperately wanted to remain in LA.. was a "better" pick.


----------



## Mecca (Jul 3, 2005)

WOW they're really solving the depth problem right now maybe except the center position. There's about 10 guys on a 14 man roster that can play 2 or more different positions. McCarty is a insurance scoring wise for the team, I think he has to think of being more defensive minded player this year since his years in Boston. Another good signing by the Clippers kind of questionable a little bit but good signing.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

why not Barnes? :soapbox:


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

if they ARENT going to sign another player, they probably wanted someone who could play PF as well, unlike barnes. However, if they do still pickup another center, i do would have liked to see barnes. Cheaper and was decent with us. However, with this guys shooting and playoff experience, i guess they might have been looking at that more than anything else...


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

The Celtic fans indicate he is a very good hustle player, can't go wrong a player that give it his all every time when needed.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

According to Foxsports the deal is for 1 year.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

Good pick up for the team. He won't be a huge difference maker as far as numbers go, but he's a solid guy who won't cause any problems and do exactly what the coaching staff asks of him. I would agree that a big man would have been preferable, especially after losing Mikki in free agency. But, Walter is a good character guy as the Boston fans had mentioned and will bring some added veteran depth and leadership to this young roster, which we all know is always very valuable. He can stretch the defense with his long-range shooting and is capable of doing some serious damage when he's hot.


----------

